# UK Education Certificate Equivalence



## Jgpeace (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I have recently had my education certificate attested by the embassy as part of my visa process and is on the way to the UAE for the HR dept to start their process. However, I have just received an email from the hiring manager stating that in addition to the visa there is a requirement of getting the certificates equivalised in the UAE and this is mandatory for our organisation to renew its commercial license. I have been informed that this process also requires attestation services which are apparently easier in the home country, where I currently am right now. I have been advised to contact the Ministry of Higher Education on this which I am waiting on a response from them.

However, I was wondering if anyone had any experience on this topic. I found a website for the MoE which had an equivalence service but when I tried to complete the online form it was asking for a UAE mobile number, UAE university I had attended etc. so I don't think I was in the right place.

If anyone has advice, that would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> there is a requirement of getting the certificates equivalised in the UAE and this is mandatory for our organisation to renew its commercial license


There may be a need to get equivalency if its from a, shall we say, a less than mainstream university, but its nothing to do with renewing its commercial licence. The commercial licence p[rocess does not require anything of the kind.

Which UK university is it from (I assume Uk as your profile says you are from the UK) and what is the degree subject, and what is the job for which you have been offered a position ?
Does your degree have distance learning involvement as the authorities don't accept those.

But you can ask them what it has to do with the commercial licence as that sounds like an excuse


----------



## Jgpeace (Oct 6, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> There may be a need to get equivalency if its from a, shall we say, a less than mainstream university, but its nothing to do with renewing its commercial licence. The commercial licence p[rocess does not require anything of the kind.
> 
> Which UK university is it from (I assume Uk as your profile says you are from the UK) and what is the degree subject, and what is the job for which you have been offered a position ?
> Does your degree have distance learning involvement as the authorities don't accept those.
> ...


Thanks for the response.

In that case it would make sense as it is a professional qualification and not a university degree.

I'm a part qualified CIMA student, and used a private institution (BPP) for some exams and have self taught others.

The role is an accountancy role and so it's an appropriate qualification for the role. The level I have achieved is equivalent to a Bachelors Degree in the UK but I can understand why there would be need to get it equivalised for the UAE. However, I would have thought it would be fairly easy with it being a global qualification.

And yeah, I'm not entirely sure what it has to do with the commercial licence either, I will go back to them on that point if I get nowhere with the MoE.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Thnak.

I think your problem is the use of 'equivalency' is a determination for the UAE authorities and not you, I or any UK bodies. Also your qualifications reliance upon 'distance learning' is also a potential issue.

The UAE has a list of equivalencies and I am guessing that yours does not fit because you are;

- only 'part-qualified' (your words) 

- from a non-mainstream academic institution using online/distance learning courses which are often rejected here; and 

- self-taught, which here would be considered as a made up qualification coming out of a degree certificate print shop in India.

Good luck with the MoE but its probably the MOHESR that will be your biggest hurdle as they may not accept anything from the UK if they feel like it and without a degree, you'd only get residency for yourself but not any dependents (which may or not be an issue depending upon your circumstances).


----------



## Jgpeace (Oct 6, 2016)

Of course, and this was my issue from the beginning.

I have had my certificate attested and has been sent to HR for them to process the visa. I was told during this process I would find out if I could get a visa for just myself or for my wife also. 

I presume the list isn't available online to check beforehand to save time and money and can only be done via the ministry once an application is made?

I have also just contacted my institute as there will be members in the UAE with it being a global qualification and test centres in the UAE; hopefully there is someone that can advise on the process.

Thanks again for your thoughts on the topic and wishes.


----------

